

Announcing the 2nd Hacker News Cologne Meetup - blacktar
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/events/36946902/

======
MrKurtHaeusler
Awesome, missed the last one but I can hopefully make it this time.

~~~
blacktar
Cool! You were missed the last time! :)

